# New Guy From Griswold Connecticut



## ggileau (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi all, 

This will be my second attempt at beekeeping. The first was about 50 years ago ending in failure. My grandfather thought that an agressive hive killed off my new and weak hive. Being ten years old I lost interest. Oddly enough when my son dropped by last night after boiling syrup all day he he said that he was trying unsucessfully to talk his step-dad into getting some hives. When he walked in I had this site opened just starting to do research! If that's not a sign I don't know what is. So........here we go again, fifty years later.


----------



## joan (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to BEESOURCE. Bee keeping is a lot different now then 50 years ago, but this is the place to learn & ask questions. The best of luck to you !


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome GG!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, check into a local club they can be a great help


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Is Griswold Connecticut where Griswold cast iron came from?


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site and good luck this time!


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Welcome. Check into your local clubs and find a mentor if possible.


----------

